# Still life with mini studio



## Machupicchu (Mar 22, 2010)

These are a few from my college still life project. Tell me what you think.


----------



## The Shoe (Mar 22, 2010)

The Pentax body with flash and lenses is sexy.  I think they turned out well.  When I last shot in a similar setting, I played around with the DOF and I'm wondering if the lens in #2 might benefit from a deeper DOF?


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 22, 2010)

nice, did you have any softeners on the lamps?

have to be careful because of the heat but a while ago i used some tissue paper and it worked very well


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 22, 2010)

I like #4 with the fishing gear, but it needs a little bit deeper lighting, and perhaps a small amount of backlight to give the net a little highlight.


----------



## Machupicchu (Mar 22, 2010)

4,5, and 6, had softening, i actually used 42 watt CFL bulbs from any hardware store. If you use them make sure to look for what the manufacturers call daylight, which is about 6500k. Their equivalent to 175 watts incandescent and here the kicker, they put off almost no heat. I was able to use some old white t shirts that worked perfectly.


----------

